# زواج المرأة من رجل أصغر منها سنا ؟؟؟



## +Nevena+ (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*زواج المرأة من رجل أصغر منها سنا؟؟؟*

*الكاتب: إيمي المصري*











وقفة 
أدركت سنه.. وكم هو أصغر مني.. أصبت بصدمة. لكنه رجل رائع وقررت أن أدع تصرفاته تتحدث عنه أكثر من الإحصائيات. وأضافت.. كنت محقة. إنه أكثر الرجال نضجاً وحساسية من الذين سبق لي مقابلتهم.
أعراف تربينا عليها.... الرجل يجب أن يكبر زوجته بعدد لا حصر له من السنوات من سنة إلى مائة سنة...لا يهم فالرجل لا يعيبه شيء أما إذا كانت الزوجة هي الأكبر ففي المسألة أقوال أخرى.
والحجج التي تغفل حقوق المرأة في الغالب جاهزة فالمرأة تكبر قبل الرجل ومن يتزوج بمن تكبره سيندم فيما بعد لأنه سيشعر أنه يحيا مع أمه وليس زوجته والبنات كثيرات فما الذي يدفع الرجل لأن يتزوج ممن تكبره في العمر؟! حتى لو كان الفرق سنوات قليلة أو حتى سنة واحدة .... ومن يفكر في كسر هذه القاعدة يتعرض للنقد من أقرب الناس إليه ويلام وإذا أصر يتعمد أهله بين الحين والآخر معايرة الزوجة بذلك وينظرون إليها على أنها عانس لعبت بعقل ابنهم لتلحق بقطار الزواج.
ورغم ذلك فأي امرأة تفكر ألف مرة قبل أن ترتبط برجل أصغر منها في العمر مهما كانت درجة حبها له وحبه لها ويدور في خاطرها كل هذه الأمور وفي الغالب يراجع كل منهما نفسه ويدفن مشاعره داخل قلبه خوفا من ألسنة الناس.
نطرح بعض الأسئلة:

هل تقبلين بالزواج من رجل يصغرك سناً؟ • وهل فارق السن بين الزوجين يؤثر على الحياة الزوجية؟
• 
وهل الحب والصراحة يغطي على فارق السن؟ • وهل زواج المرأة من رجل يصغرها سنا يمكن أن يكون طريق قصيرا لاستمرارالحياة الزوجية؟ 
والأسئلة التي تطرح نفسها الآن
إلى متى ستظل مثل هذه الأفكار مسيطرة على عقولنا؟ إلى متى سنظل أسرى لعادات بالية تفسد علينا حياتنا؟ وأنت يا حواء:
لو جمع القدر بينك وبين رجل يصغرك في العمر وانجذب كل منكما للآخر وعرض عليك الزواج ....هل ستقبلين؟
وأنت يا آدم:
هل تقبل الزواج من امرأة تكبرك في العمر؟
هل تعرضت لمثل هذا الموقف أو تعرض له أحد أصدقائك أو أقاربك؟


عالمنا الشرقي تحكمه معايير محددة خاصة في مسألة تحديد شريك الحياة ... وتفرض أحياناً التقاليد والأعراف شروط للاختيار بعضها يعتبر من المسلمات ويندرج بينها عمر الزوج الذي يجب أن يتجاوز عمر الزوجة... إلا أن بعض حالات الزواج تمردت على هذه القاعدة بعضها لأسباب خاصة تحيط بظروف الإرتباط والبعض الآخر لقناعتهم بأن الفارق العمري لصالح أحد الأطراف لا يشكل عائق أمام الزواج السعيد ....لكن يبقى المجتمع محتفظاً بنظرته لمثل هذه الزيجات

منقول عن موقع الكتيبة الطيبية

​
وأنا بدورى أتساءل هل كل منا يرى أن كسر الأعراف جائز أم لا ..........​​ 
منقووووووووووووووول​
​​*
*


----------



## ميرنا (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة انا مش هوافق واللى سمعته انى فى تجارب كتير نجحت بس انا برضو لااء مش هوافق انا من جوايا هحس انو اصغر منى​


----------



## rana1981 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا شفت حالتين من هاد الزواج وهني متفقين وامورن تمام بس بالنسبة الي ما بحب ارتبط بشخص اصغر مني لانه بضل حاسسته صغير وما بحس حالي رح اقدر اتقبل الفكرة​*


----------



## فادية (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*دا  طبعا  يتعلق بشخصية الراجل وتفكيره *
*وانا عن  تجربة  شخصية  بقول  السن مش بيشكل  مشكلة  خالص  ما ادام  التفاهم  والحب  موجودين *
*انا  جوزي اصغر مني بحاجة بسيطة  بس  عمري  ما حسيت  بالحكاية دي ولا  عمري حسيت  ان  هو اصغر مني  ولا  هو  حسسني  اني اكبر منه *
*وانا اتقدملي   كمان عرسان اكبر  مني بس    تفكيرهم   معجبنيش  خالص  *
*وانا  بقولها  عن تجربة  شخصية   لو الحب  والتفاهم  موجودين  مفيش  مكان  للسن  ولا   للحاجات  التافهة  التانية*​


----------



## sony_33 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*طب نقول اية بقى يا فا دية بعدك
 بس عذرا
انا راى ان الزوج عندما يكون اكبر سنا من الزوجة متهيالى يكون احسن
 ولاكن  صحيح بتقف على شخصية الرجل
 ففى رجال اكبر سنا ولاكن تحس ان زوجاتهم اكثر تحكم
 فهى المسالة شخصية الزو ج او الزوجة*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بصراحة انا مش هوافق واللى سمعته انى فى تجارب كتير نجحت بس انا برضو لااء مش هوافق انا من جوايا هحس انو اصغر منى​


 

انا معاكي في رايك يا ميرنا
مش معقوله اخد واحد اصغر من حتي لو يوم بيقرق معايا جدا


ميرسي يا جميل علي رايك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا شفت حالتين من هاد الزواج وهني متفقين وامورن تمام بس بالنسبة الي ما بحب ارتبط بشخص اصغر مني لانه بضل حاسسته صغير وما بحس حالي رح اقدر اتقبل الفكرة​*


 

هي طبعا بتختلف من شخصيه لشخصيه يا رانا
بس زي ما بتقولي احساس البنت هيكون ايه
بما انها بتكبر بسرعه عن الراجل  في التفكير وفي كل حاجه

هي فعلا فكره صعبه شويتين

ميرسي يا قمر نورتي بمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *دا طبعا يتعلق بشخصية الراجل وتفكيره *
> 
> *وانا عن تجربة شخصية بقول السن مش بيشكل مشكلة خالص ما ادام التفاهم والحب موجودين *
> *انا جوزي اصغر مني بحاجة بسيطة بس عمري ما حسيت بالحكاية دي ولا عمري حسيت ان هو اصغر مني ولا هو حسسني اني اكبر منه *
> ...


 

طبعا يا فاديه هي بتختلف من شخص لاخر
بس دي بتبقي حالات استثناء 
وفعلا الحب والتفاهم بيعمل المستحيل
وربنا يوفقك يا جميل يارب ويبارك حياتك ويملها دايما فرح وحب وسعاده

وميرسي يا قمرنا علي رايك الجميل ومشاركتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *طب نقول اية بقى يا فا دية بعدك*
> 
> *بس عذرا*
> *انا راى ان الزوج عندما يكون اكبر سنا من الزوجة متهيالى يكون احسن*
> ...


 

طبعا يا صوني راي فاديه مبني علي تجربه واقعيه
بس طبعا مش كل الناس زي جوزها ربنا يخليه ليها يارب ويبارك حياتهم

في شخصيات بيكون فكرها مختلف تماما
وانا مع رايك طبعا
ان الزوج يكون اكبر مش يوم ولا شهر كمان
لا دا اقل حاجه 5 سنين فاكثر
لان انا سمعت ان عقل المرأة بينضج بسرعه عن الراجل
وبكدا يكون فكرهم متقارب نوعا ما
وميرسي يا صوني علي مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

هو الافضل طبعا ان الراجل يكون اكبر 

علشان حتى لما تحب تحتمي فية وتحس بالامان

لواحد اكبر منها مش اصغر 

وكمان لما القرارات تتاخد من الراجل وهو الصغير بتبقى صعب تقبلها وهى الكبيرة

طبعا ممكن حد يعلق على القرارات دي و يقول الاتنين يشتركوا فيها

لكن دا كلام وبس الراجل بطبيعتة بيبقى عايز يبقى هو الكلمة الاولى و الاخيرة وخصوصا الرجل الشرقي


----------



## mero_engel (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا في راي انه لو كان فرق السن بسيط وشخصيته قويه وناضجه *
*هتكون النتيجه واحده افضل من رجل اكبر مني سنن ولكن اصغر مني عقلا *
*المهم انه يكون ناضج ويكون الفرق صغير مش كبير *
*وفي حب حقيقي بينهم*
*وبرضه زي ما الارتباط برجل اصغر من المراه في السن قد يسبب فشل بعد الزواج *
*كذلك لما ترتبط بشخص اكبر منها ممكن برضه تتعرض لفشل *
*المساله نسبيه *
*والمهم انه المراه تفكر بعقل لقدام هل الزواج دا بعد فتره من الزمن هيكون ناجح زي ما هو ناجح حاليا ولا لا*
*واسفه علي الاطاله *
*ميرسي يا نوفا علي الموضوع القيم*​


----------



## sara23 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *دا  طبعا  يتعلق بشخصية الراجل وتفكيره *
> *وانا عن  تجربة  شخصية  بقول  السن مش بيشكل  مشكلة  خالص  ما ادام  التفاهم  والحب  موجودين *
> *انا  جوزي اصغر مني بحاجة بسيطة  بس  عمري  ما حسيت  بالحكاية دي ولا  عمري حسيت  ان  هو اصغر مني  ولا  هو  حسسني  اني اكبر منه *
> *وانا اتقدملي   كمان عرسان اكبر  مني بس    تفكيرهم   معجبنيش  خالص  *
> *وانا  بقولها  عن تجربة  شخصية   لو الحب  والتفاهم  موجودين  مفيش  مكان  للسن  ولا   للحاجات  التافهة  التانية*​



انا بوافقك اختى فاديه على رايك
لان انا برده فى فتره كنت معجبه بحد اصغر منى بسنه واحده
واللى انا نفسى كنت مستغرباه انى كنت بحس بالامان اوى معاه
وكنت باثق فيه جدا ​


----------



## ميرنا (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بصى يا فشفش هكلمك بصراحة لما بنت يشمو خبر انها ارتبط بحد اصغر منها يختاااااااى على الكلام مش لاقية عرسان ويتربى فى عزها وبتسمع ما لذ وطاب علشان كدا اى بنت فى مصر بتفكر الف مرة ​


----------



## Scofield (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*
المسالة مش مسالة سن المسالة هل الحب ده حقيقي و من القلب و بعد تفكير و اتخاذ قرار ولا نزوة و مجرد لعب اتقلب بجد و الزوج او الزوجة كان عايش فى الخيال وصحى لقى نفسه فى الواقع؟
كمان لازم يكون الطرفين عندهم حكمة و عقل ايه الفايدة لما بنت حلوة تتجوز واحد كبير و سورى فى الكلمة عبيط ولا بيفكر ولا بيعمل اى حاجة و عقله عقل طفل صغير مكملش 11 سنة
ولا لو الواحد اتجوز واحدة برده عايشة فى سن غير سنها و تصرفاتها تصرفات بنات مراهقة وهى كبيرة فى السن او ممكن تكون صغيرة بس تفكيرها تفكير اطفال وعاوزة تعيش سنها
عموما مفيش احلى من العزوبية حتى سموها عزوبية علشان جية من حجتين
عزبة اللى هى مياه حلوة صالحة للشرب 
و عز اللى هو الواحد يبقى غنى "طبعا مهو مفيش طلبات ولا مصاريف"
و عزبة اللى هى حتة ارض و فيها بيت او فيلا 
*


----------



## ميرنا (13 نوفمبر 2008)

scofield قال:


> *المسالة مش مسالة سن المسالة هل الحب ده حقيقي و من القلب و بعد تفكير و اتخاذ قرار ولا نزوة و مجرد لعب اتقلب بجد و الزوج او الزوجة كان عايش فى الخيال وصحى لقى نفسه فى الواقع؟*
> *كمان لازم يكون الطرفين عندهم حكمة و عقل ايه الفايدة لما بنت حلوة تتجوز واحد كبير و سورى فى الكلمة عبيط ولا بيفكر ولا بيعمل اى حاجة و عقله عقل طفل صغير مكملش 11 سنة*
> *ولا لو الواحد اتجوز واحدة برده عايشة فى سن غير سنها و تصرفاتها تصرفات بنات مراهقة وهى كبيرة فى السن او ممكن تكون صغيرة بس تفكيرها تفكير اطفال وعاوزة تعيش سنها*
> *عموما مفيش احلى من العزوبية حتى سموها عزوبية علشان جية من حجتين*
> ...


 
كنت هتبرى منك يا سكوفا وهنخسر بعض لولا الكلمتين الاخرنين دول


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع مهم يا محتاجة اليك يا يسوع 
بس انا بشوف ان الموضوع مش بالسن الحكاية بتتحسب بشكل تاني
يعني لو تفكيرهم قريب جدا من بعض ومتفاهمين في كل حاجة ومناسبين في كل حاجة وبيحبو بعض 
بس هو اصغر سنة او سنتين مفيش مشكلة 
وسيبكم من كلام الناس ورجعيتهم
وفي النهاية لتكن ارادت اللة
عاوزة اقول لسكوفيلد :
العزوبية ممكن اسمها يجي من العزاب 
ههههههههههه
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## Scofield (13 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ورجعيتهم
> وفي النهاية لتكن ارادت اللة
> عاوزة اقول لسكوفيلد :
> العزوبية ممكن اسمها يجي من العزاب
> ...



*بالعكس ده العزاب على وزن الجواز و كمان عزاب يوم ولا عزاب شهر و سنة او ما شاء الله لحد ما يجيب اجلها او اجلى:hlp:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هو الافضل طبعا ان الراجل يكون اكبر
> 
> علشان حتى لما تحب تحتمي فية وتحس بالامان
> 
> ...


 

بصي يا فراشه هو موضوع الامان والاحتماء فيه ودا كله
مش شرط فيه السن خالص
انا اعرف ناس سنهم كبير بس للاسف انا بحس اني ارجل منهم
هههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
وبرضه القرارات لما بتكون من عقل ناضج وسنه صغير احسن بكتير 
لما يكون من سن كبير بس للاسف قراراته كلها مش في محلها​ 
انا طبعا مش مشجعه الموضوع خالص
بس فعلا المساله نسبيه من شخص لاخر​ 
وميرسي يا فراشتنا الجميله علي رايك الجميل​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا في راي انه لو كان فرق السن بسيط وشخصيته قويه وناضجه *
> 
> *هتكون النتيجه واحده افضل من رجل اكبر مني سنن ولكن اصغر مني عقلا *
> *المهم انه يكون ناضج ويكون الفرق صغير مش كبير *
> ...


 
مفيش اطاله ولا حاجه يا قمر

هو فعلا رايك جميل جدا
بس اعتقد انه صعب شويه التفكير المصري طبعا
تخيلي لما واحده تتجوز واحد اصغر منها بكام سنه مثلا
وهي تكبر اكيد هتحس بالفرق بينهم ولو بص لوحده اصغر شويه وهما خارجين مثلا
يبقي القياميه هتقوم هنا
بتبص عليها ليه وخدي عندك بقي من الكلام
ولا ايه رايك
وممكن هو يندم فيما بعد انه ما اخدتش واحده اصغر منه
اكيد وقتها هتكون المشاكل صعبه كتير

في من التفكير دا كتير وخصوصا في بلدنا

وميرسي يا قمر علي رايك الجميل
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> انا بوافقك اختى فاديه على رايك​
> 
> لان انا برده فى فتره كنت معجبه بحد اصغر منى بسنه واحده
> واللى انا نفسى كنت مستغرباه انى كنت بحس بالامان اوى معاه​
> وكنت باثق فيه جدا ​


 

ميرسي يا ساره علي مشاركتك
وطبعا هي مساله بتختلف من شخص لشخص لاخر​ 
وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بصى يا فشفش هكلمك بصراحة لما بنت يشمو خبر انها ارتبط بحد اصغر منها يختاااااااى على الكلام مش لاقية عرسان ويتربى فى عزها وبتسمع ما لذ وطاب علشان كدا اى بنت فى مصر بتفكر الف مرة ​


 
مش دي بس المشكله يا ميرنا
هي بينها وبين نفسها ممكن من اي تصرف يعمله تقول ليه عمل كدا
طب ليه قال كدا وهلم جري من الاسئله اللي تسبب تعب ليها وليه
فيما بعد
وميرسي يا قمر علي متابعتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

scofield قال:


> *المسالة مش مسالة سن المسالة هل الحب ده حقيقي و من القلب و بعد تفكير و اتخاذ قرار ولا نزوة و مجرد لعب اتقلب بجد و الزوج او الزوجة كان عايش فى الخيال وصحى لقى نفسه فى الواقع؟*
> *كمان لازم يكون الطرفين عندهم حكمة و عقل ايه الفايدة لما بنت حلوة تتجوز واحد كبير و سورى فى الكلمة عبيط ولا بيفكر ولا بيعمل اى حاجة و عقله عقل طفل صغير مكملش 11 سنة*
> *ولا لو الواحد اتجوز واحدة برده عايشة فى سن غير سنها و تصرفاتها تصرفات بنات مراهقة وهى كبيرة فى السن او ممكن تكون صغيرة بس تفكيرها تفكير اطفال وعاوزة تعيش سنها*
> *عموما مفيش احلى من العزوبية حتى سموها عزوبية علشان جية من حجتين*
> ...


 

ماهو يا ريمون اكيد لما توافق بانها ترتبط بشخص اصغر منها
يبقي اكيد في حب حقيقي والا ماكنتش تخاطر 
وتسمع ما لذ وطاب من الناس عن جوازها من واحد اصغر

وفعلا انت صح مفيش احلي ولا احسن من العزوبيه
فتحيا العزوبيه
هههههههههههههه
نورت يا باشا الموضوع وميرسي علي رايك الجميل​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع مهم يا محتاجة اليك يا يسوع​*
> 
> *بس انا بشوف ان الموضوع مش بالسن الحكاية بتتحسب بشكل تاني*
> *يعني لو تفكيرهم قريب جدا من بعض ومتفاهمين في كل حاجة ومناسبين في كل حاجة وبيحبو بعض *
> ...


 

ميرسي يا راجعه ليسوع علي رايك الجميل دا
وطبعا بيختلف من شخص لاخر
ربنا يباركك
ميرسي يا قمر علي مشاركتك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *دا  طبعا  يتعلق بشخصية الراجل وتفكيره *
> *وانا عن  تجربة  شخصية  بقول  السن مش بيشكل  مشكلة  خالص  ما ادام  التفاهم  والحب  موجودين *
> *انا  جوزي اصغر مني بحاجة بسيطة  بس  عمري  ما حسيت  بالحكاية دي ولا  عمري حسيت  ان  هو اصغر مني  ولا  هو  حسسني  اني اكبر منه *
> *وانا اتقدملي   كمان عرسان اكبر  مني بس    تفكيرهم   معجبنيش  خالص  *
> *وانا  بقولها  عن تجربة  شخصية   لو الحب  والتفاهم  موجودين  مفيش  مكان  للسن  ولا   للحاجات  التافهة  التانية*​



ا*لموضوع يتعلق بشخصية الراجل
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> ا*لموضوع يتعلق بشخصية الراجل*
> _*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا*_
> _*صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة *_
> _*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*_
> _*بيشو*_


 

ميرسي يا بيشو علي مرورك ومشاركتك
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 نوفمبر 2008)

المساله مابيها اي عيب بالعكس اذا كان الزواج قايم عالى الحب فمعناه ان الزواج ده ناجح مية في المية 

شايفة كثير ازواج الزوجات اكبر من ازواجهن بكم سنة اربعة اوستة وزواجهم ناجح وتغمرهم سعادة حقيقية 
بس لو جيتي لرئي الشخصي انا بناقض الفكرة دي مش ممكن يوم ارضا بالفكرة دي 
زوجة اكبر من زوجها حتى لو كانت بيوم واحد اكبر  منه مش لانه ناس بتقول عيب و كده .......
وانما في مقولة بتقول 
احترم الاكبر  منك سنا ايه رايك في ده   افرضي لو حصل حاجة بين الزوجين  حيعيط مين على مين هههههههه
موضوع جميل مرسي ليكي ياامورة ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> المساله مابيها اي عيب بالعكس اذا كان الزواج قايم عالى الحب فمعناه ان الزواج ده ناجح مية في المية ​
> 
> شايفة كثير ازواج الزوجات اكبر من ازواجهن بكم سنة اربعة اوستة وزواجهم ناجح وتغمرهم سعادة حقيقية
> بس لو جيتي لرئي الشخصي انا بناقض الفكرة دي مش ممكن يوم ارضا بالفكرة دي
> ...


 

طبعا هي مساله نسبيه وبتختلف من شخص لاخر
بس احنا في مصر صعب جدا وقليل جدا لما تقلي حاجه زي دي
وان حصلت تسمع ما لذ وطاب من الكلام اللي يقولوا
ليه من قلة الرجاله ولا ايه واللي يقولوا هو واخدها علي ايه ولا واخدها لفلوسها
وهكذا

بس انا مع رايك حتي لو يوم مستحيل
بس الاحترام لازم يوجد موجود سواء كبير او صغير

وميرسي يا بنوتا علي مشاركتك ورايك الجميل​


----------



## Scofield (13 نوفمبر 2008)

محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:


> ماهو يا ريمون اكيد لما توافق بانها ترتبط بشخص اصغر منها
> يبقي اكيد في حب حقيقي والا ماكنتش تخاطر
> وتسمع ما لذ وطاب من الناس عن جوازها من واحد اصغر
> *مش شرط خالص ممكن تكون مجرد معجبة بسنه و شبابه زى الرجالة الكبيرة اللى بتتجوز بنات فى سن اولادهم*
> ...



*تحيا الملوخية:t30:
متشكرين يا مودام
*


----------



## فادية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بصى يا فشفش هكلمك بصراحة لما بنت يشمو خبر انها ارتبط بحد اصغر منها يختاااااااى على الكلام مش لاقية عرسان ويتربى فى عزها وبتسمع ما لذ وطاب علشان كدا اى بنت فى مصر بتفكر الف مرة ​


* بصي يا ميرناااااااااااااا  لما  الوحدة  بتتجوز  واحد اكبر منهااااااااا ب 20  سنة  وهو  غني  والفلوس مغطياه  من ساسه  لراسه  الناس  كمان  بيقولو  عنها  انها  باااااااااااااااااااااعت  نفسها للراجل العجوز عشان  الفلوس  وكمان  الراجل  دا  ممكن  يكون تفكيره  رجعي  وبيغير  عليها من  اتفه الاسباب  وبكدا  هيحول  حياتها لجحيم  لا  هتفيدها الفلوس  ولا  سنه الكبير  *
*لو  انتي  مشيتي ورا  كلام  الناس  عمرك  ما  هتعرفي  تعيشي  براحة  عشان  كل  خطوة  هتعمليها  هتفكري الاول  الناس  هيقولو  عليكي  ايه   يبقى انتي  كدا هتعيشي  زي  ما الناس  عايزين  مش  هتدوري  على راحتك  انتي .*
*وارجع  واقول لو  الحب  والتفاهم  والعقل موجود  في الحياة  مش  هتلاقي حد  من الزوجين بيفكر في السن  او  ف  التفاهات  التانية الي  الناس بيتكلمو عنها *
*وبعدين  حكاية  وحدة مش  لاقيه  عرسان  ووافقت  على العريس الاصغر منها  مفتركش ان  البنت الي  مش بيتقدملها  عرسان اكبر  منها  هيتقدملها عرسان    اصغر  منها *​


----------



## Scofield (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*وبعدين لازم كلنا نتعظ من فيلمين الاول بتاع اين عمرى بتاع فاتن غراب و زكى نستو و التانى بتاع شبشب امرأة بتاع شكرى كسلان و تحية  مشروخة ونشوف ايه اخرة اللى حصل ليهم*


----------



## oesi no (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*ستى بتقول *
*من همه خد قد امه *
*وانا بقول *
*طالما فيه حب مفيش حاجة اسمها سن *​


----------



## Scofield (13 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *ستى بتقول *
> *من همه خد قد امه *
> *وانا بقول *
> *طالما فيه حب مفيش حاجة اسمها سن *​



*يا رايق يا جو
انا بقى ستى كانت بتقول ياواخد القرد على ماله يروح المال و يفضل القرد على حاله:t30:
*


----------



## فادية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا ستي مكانتش بتقول حاجة خالص:t30:*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2008)

scofield قال:


> *بالعكس ده العزاب على وزن الجواز و كمان عزاب يوم ولا عزاب شهر و سنة او ما شاء الله لحد ما يجيب اجلها او اجلى:hlp:*



*ههههههههههههه
يبقي انت بقي تبع الفليسوف اللي بيقول الزواج مقبرة الحب​*


----------



## Scofield (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *انا ستي مكانتش بتقول حاجة خالص:t30:*​



*أحسن برده كفايا احنا*


----------



## Kiril (13 نوفمبر 2008)

لو فرق بسيط مفيش مشاكل


----------



## Scofield (13 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> يبقي انت بقي تبع الفليسوف اللي بيقول الزواج مقبرة الحب​*



*وانتى الصادقة معتقل الحب
المقبرة دى اريح اقلها مفيش ضرب ولا تهزيق من المودام:hlp:
*


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ان جارتنامطلقه مواليد1957تزوجت من شاب مواليد1975 انجبت منه ثلاثة اطفال واخيربداالخلاف ويقول لهاانك بعمر امي ثم طلقها يستحيل يدوم زواج امرأةاكبر من الرجل سنا

            شكراعلى هذا الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

scofield قال:


> *تحيا الملوخية:t30:*
> *متشكرين يا مودام*


 

ايه هو احنا دخلنا المطبيخ ولا ايه
طب انا بحب الباميه اكتر
ههههههههههههههههههه

ومودام كمان لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
دا كتير خالص
انا احتج علي ذاك
ويارب ما تسمع منه ابدا ومااخدتش اللقب دا خالص
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا ريمووووووووووووووووو علي متابعتك​


----------



## فادية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

نجاح كاظم عبد قال:


> ان جارتنامطلقه مواليد1957تزوجت من شاب مواليد1975 انجبت منه ثلاثة اطفال واخيربداالخلاف ويقول لهاانك بعمر امي ثم طلقها يستحيل يدوم زواج امرأةاكبر من الرجل سنا
> 
> شكراعلى هذا الموضوع


 

*عزيزي  احنا في المسيحية  معندناش  طلاق  فالراجل  لما  يجي  يتجوز  بيفكرررررررررررر  كتييييييييييييييير  قبل ما  يتقدم  لوحده  *
*والكلام  الي  حضرتك  بتقول  عليه  دا  جنون وحدة مواليد 1957 تتجوز  واحد  مواليد 1975 مش  ممكن  يحصل عندنا ابدااااااااااااااااااااااا *
*لكن  بيحصل عندكم  كتير  عشان الطلاق  ابسط  حاجة عندكم:11azy:*
*وبعدين  دا  خلف منها  3  عيال  وطول  الفترة  دي مكانش  عارف  يعني انها  قد  امه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*معرفش الحكاية  دي  غير لما  حصلت بينهم  خلافات :heat:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

scofield قال:


> *وبعدين لازم كلنا نتعظ من فيلمين الاول بتاع اين عمرى بتاع فاتن غراب و زكى نستو و التانى بتاع شبشب امرأة بتاع شكرى كسلان و تحية مشروخة ونشوف ايه اخرة اللى حصل ليهم*


 

وملقتش غير دول اللي نستفيد منهم
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ونعمه الاستفاده بجد

بجد منور الموضوع بمتابعتك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *ستى بتقول *
> 
> *من همه خد قد امه *
> *وانا بقول *
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههه
صدقني تيتا عندها حق
دا اللي هيتقال وطبعا مش دا بس دا فيه غيره كتير
وطبعا الحب بيعمل المستحيل
ميرسي كتير يا جو علي مشاركتك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا رأيي ان الحاكم فى الموضوع دة هو الحب

يعنى لو فية حب بين الطرفين حيتغاضوا عن كل شيء

سواء بقى ان الولد اكبر او البنت اكبر مش حتفرق

موضوع مهم جداً

شكراً ليكى يا نيفين ​*


----------



## Scofield (14 نوفمبر 2008)

محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:


> وملقتش غير دول اللي نستفيد منهم
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ونعمه الاستفاده بجد
> 
> بجد منور الموضوع بمتابعتك ​



*
اعمل ايه بس مهو لو تلاحظى الفلمين اتكلمو عن اللى بتحكى فيه الاول اين عمرى عمو زكى اتجوز ماجدة و هى عيلة و هو شيخ كركوب و علشان فرق السن هى مخها عايش سنها و عاوزة تنطلق و تخرج وهو علشان عارف انه راجل رجله و القبر و حاسس بالنقص من الناحية دى فبيغير عليها و يضربها و يحبسها علشان عارف انها ممكن تبص لحد من سنها وانه خلاص كام يوم و يودع
اما التانى بتاع شبشب امراة فتحية مسلوقة كانت اكبر من شكرى تعبان و اتجوزته هو اتجوزها علشان فلوسها وهى علشان تتمتع بشبابه بس فى الاخر مقدرتش تخليه يحبها و حب شادية فحاولت تمنعها عنه مقدرتش و فى الاخر عبد الوارث جزر وقعها من فوق و قتلها30:
والفلمين بيقلولك ان النهاية وحشة خالص خالص ولابد ان يكون الزوجين متقاربين من بعض فى كل شئ المستوى التعليمى و السن و المستوى الاجتماعى و كده وانا وانتى علشان نريح دماغنا مش هنتجوز خالص و بينى و بينك اريح بلا جواز بلا قرف:t30:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2008)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *انا رأيي ان الحاكم فى الموضوع دة هو الحب​*
> 
> *يعنى لو فية حب بين الطرفين حيتغاضوا عن كل شيء*​
> *سواء بقى ان الولد اكبر او البنت اكبر مش حتفرق*​
> ...


 
ميرسي لرايك يا رووووكي 
بس ممكن الحب دا مع مرورك الوقت والمشغوليات 
والمشاكل مهما كانت بسطيه يتغيير وقتها بقي
الحياة بينهم هتكون ازاي
اكيد هتكون صعبه جدا
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2008)

scofield قال:


> *والفلمين بيقلولك ان النهاية وحشة خالص خالص ولابد ان يكون الزوجين متقاربين من بعض فى كل شئ المستوى التعليمى و السن و المستوى الاجتماعى و كده وانا وانتى علشان نريح دماغنا مش هنتجوز خالص و بينى و بينك اريح بلا جواز بلا قرف:t30:*


 

معلش انا غبيه جدا في الافلام 
مش متابعه التليفزيون ولا اعرف اي فليم من اللي قولت عليهم دول
بس اخدت الخلاصه النهايه
فعلا الفرق بين الطرفين في السن بيحصل مشاكل
بس ممكن يكون استثناء لو واحد في الميه
اهو ربنا يبارك حياة الناس

سيبك انت مفيش احسن من الحريه لحد يسئلك كنت فين وبتعمل ايه ورايح فين
وهلم جري من الاسئله يا خراشي ايه دا كله دا 
وجع قلب علي الفاضي


وربنا يستر بقي 
ميرسي علي متابعك​


----------

